# Rock Island Armory - anyone have any experience with this company?



## XD40Colorado (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey guys, 

Thinking of buying a 1911. I test fired a Rock Island Armory model at my local range, and it felt solid. It was accurate, and more importantly, I could shoot it well. Ideally, I'd like to get a Colt or a Kimber, but my funds are limited right now, and RIA 1911's are about $250-500 less than Kimber or Colt. Does anyone own a Rock Island 1911? I don't want to get it home, and have it fall completely apart after a little while. 

Thanks in advance for any input


XD40CO


----------



## dlbx2 (Jul 23, 2011)

I am a member, and have bidded. No wins yet. They are a well organized company. They have excellent online help. A friend who has won a few says that he watches for an item that he wants in a lot, tries to buy the lot, and then sell the ones that he don't want. Buying anything is kind of pricey. You have to read the small print for their fees, and how to set up a proxy bid if you want one. I bidded on a S&W NIB condition, bidded $950, gun sold for $1,700 and change. They are set-up to take care of shipping of your items, and it is reasonable. You can go to their website and read all the rules. If you are a registered bidder, they send you the catalogs and someone from Rock Island usually calls to let you know when the auctions are to give you a heads up. I hope that this has been helpful.
DLB


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

dlbx2 said:


> I am a member, and have bidded. No wins yet. They are a well organized company. They have excellent online help. A friend who has won a few says that he watches for an item that he wants in a lot, tries to buy the lot, and then sell the ones that he don't want. Buying anything is kind of pricey. You have to read the small print for their fees, and how to set up a proxy bid if you want one. I bidded on a S&W NIB condition, bidded $950, gun sold for $1,700 and change. They are set-up to take care of shipping of your items, and it is reasonable. You can go to their website and read all the rules. If you are a registered bidder, they send you the catalogs and someone from Rock Island usually calls to let you know when the auctions are to give you a heads up. *I hope that this has been helpful*.
> DLB


epic fail....rock island *ARMORY* is a gun manufacturer NOT an auction site...... rock island auctions is an auction site, not a gun maker.....


----------



## maximumammo (Jul 21, 2011)

I sell their ammunition and know people who love them


----------



## dlbx2 (Jul 23, 2011)

Sorry guys. My bad. A *NOT SO HELPFUL senior moment!
DLB*


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

dlbx2 said:


> Sorry guys. My bad. A *NOT SO HELPFUL senior moment!
> DLB*


but we now have a review of the rock island auctions , thank to you


----------



## ronmail65 (Jan 18, 2011)

I got a 9mm Tactical model about 5 months ago. I have about 500 rounds through it with no problems. I like the grip, it feels solid, and is pretty accurate. I don't like the sights --- I painted the blade of the front sight white and it's great. There are other forums out there with areas dedicated to RIA. You'll get more info there... of course it will be somewhat biased.

Other options... Remington makes a great 1911 and now so does Ruger. These are getting great reviews. They're a little more expensive than the RIA, but certainly less than a Kimber or Colt.


----------



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

I currently own three 45s, a Glock, a RIA and A Ruger SR1911.

The Ria is a good little weapon for the money, its fairly solid, little problems, shoots straight and doesnt malfunction. The price is fair and the value is there. Saying all that i still prefer my Ruger 1911. Maybe just a tad more accurate and looks a bit nicer, not so plain jane with a better finish. I would say either weapon is a good buy for the money. Also you said it was a couple of hundred dollars less then a Kimber, here in michigan Kimbers go for around $1000 and the RIA gets about $400, the Ruger sells at about $600 so either one is a lot less then your Kimbers or Colts.


----------

